# 204



## Gundark (Jan 28, 2004)

204. A powerful creature is killing dragons and taking their heads. All types of dragons have been targeted thus far. The Good dragons appeal to adventurers for help.


----------



## Gundark (Jan 28, 2004)

okay this was super weird....I replied under d500 adventure ideas..........


----------



## ph34r (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## LGodamus (Jan 28, 2004)

205.  postsfor other threads  start to randomly appear as new topics in general


----------



## ph34r (Jan 28, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> 205.  posts for other threads start to randomly appear as new topics in general




Next time you run a game we should do this adventure. It sounds like a hoot!


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 28, 2004)

your PCs can all be forum moderators looking for the bad command line BBEG causing all the board wackiness.


----------



## hong (Jan 28, 2004)

If you choose to fight the evil creature, go to thread 205.

If you decline the dragons' pleas for help, go to thread 382.

If you take advantage of the dragons' weakness and attack them, change your alignment to Evil and go to thread 413.


----------



## ph34r (Jan 28, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> If you choose to fight the evil creature, go to thread 205.
> 
> If you decline the dragons' pleas for help, go to thread 382.
> 
> If you take advantage of the dragons' weakness and attack them, change your alignment to Evil and go to thread 413.




So many choices, I don't know what to do!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2004)

206. Someone thinks it might be a good idea to merge this thread with the one it originated from but then reads more closely and ends up splitting it off again. He also edits his post. Further, he notices and clears up a quadruple post in the bigger thread on this occasion.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jan 28, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> If you decline the dragons' pleas for help, go to thread 382.
> 
> ...




*wolf turns to thread 382* ... oooh now what?


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 29, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> If you choose to fight the evil creature, go to thread 205.
> 
> If you decline the dragons' pleas for help, go to thread 382.
> 
> If you take advantage of the dragons' weakness and attack them, change your alignment to Evil and go to thread 413.





Hmmmmm
Goes to  thread 413

*changes alignment*

Let's gang up on the dragon cause not a single one of us can do it alone......

Get him Guys!!!!


----------



## ph34r (Jan 29, 2004)

I cast _Magic Missle_ at the darkness!


----------



## Lu Wei Fong (Jan 29, 2004)

That was my quad post you cleared up, Darkness. Thanks much, and sorry about that


----------



## Malk (Jan 29, 2004)

ah god, rarely have i laughed outloud while sitting in front of my computer....


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 29, 2004)

207. A power mad wizard named Darkness causes a temporal rip by moving threads back and forth throught the time space continuum.........can the PCs stop him in time to end the madness?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> *wolf turns to thread 382* ... oooh now what?




[GrailQuest]*Go to 14.*[/GrailQuest]

-Hyp.


----------



## ph34r (Jan 29, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> [GrailQuest]*Go to 14.*[/GrailQuest]
> 
> -Hyp.




Hope there's a town in 14 so we can sell all that cool dragon loot!


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 29, 2004)

quick question on 413.....what if your alignment was already evil?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 29, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Hope there's a town in 14 so we can sell all that cool dragon loot!




Well, folks, I guess we know _he_ never played _GrailQuest_... 

-Hyp.


----------



## ph34r (Jan 29, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Well, folks, I guess we know _he_ never played _GrailQuest_...
> 
> -Hyp.




And you would be correct!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 29, 2004)

Lu Wei Fong said:
			
		

> That was my quad post you cleared up, Darkness. Thanks much, and sorry about that



No problem. 

Also, I don't think it was your 'fault' in any way, shape or form. Just look at this very thread, which also only happened because of a server error while someone tried to reply to the same thread; the problem you encountered is probably related. (There's also been a lot of precedence for that in the past, come to think of it...)

208. A magical experiment suddely makes this thread look very well-known and interesting.
(I.e.: If you merge two threads, their Views are added together. But if you split a thread in two, both threads keep the number of Views the original thread had.)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 29, 2004)

209.  Cthulhu takes notice of the thread.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 29, 2004)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> 209.  Cthulhu takes notice of the thread.




_Everybody_ *go to 14*.

-Hyp.


----------



## Harlock (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, this is turning into a Hivemind thing...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 29, 2004)

Harlock said:
			
		

> Wow, this is turning into a Hivemind thing...



210. Mist rise up, whisking the poor thread to the dark recesses of...


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> 210. Mist rise up, whisking the poor thread to the dark recesses of...




Ah, the power of the Mists of Darkness...


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 29, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> quick question on 413.....what if your alignment was already evil?



Change it to Eviler.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> 210. Mist rise up, whisking the poor thread to the dark recesses of...




... well, isn't it obvious?

*Go to 14.*

-Hyp.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 29, 2004)

400.

See, this is one of those sneaky ones that doesn't end on paragraph 400. AhAHAHAH! Wasted your time looking here, loser! AHAHAH!

Stay tuned for the Return of the Revenge of the Citadel of the Warlock of Zagor II.

If you found the golden key, you will know what number was printed on it. Turn to the paragrpah with that number.


----------

